# Hottop P



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Is this strong money for used, working older hottop p-model, uk seller £360 + £40 shipping.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Almost a grand new so seems fair


----------

